# Wine Promo



## craig (May 28, 2008)

Promotional piece that I shot for myself. Let me know what you think. &#402;29 @ 1/60th focal length = 48mm Cloudy +2 WB. 30 second retouch. I will have to spend some more time on this one. Kind of a work in progress.

)'(


----------



## notelliot (May 28, 2008)

seems a tad warm. the greens are a little orange. the bottles seem really over exposed, while the flowers are a (tiny) bit dark. also, i'd like it a bit more if the flowers at the bottom weren't cut off.
i like the way it's composed though.


----------



## craig (May 28, 2008)

Thanks for your comment! Here is the final version.

)'(


----------



## notelliot (May 29, 2008)

much better. a bit more detail and clarity here.


----------



## craig (May 29, 2008)

Cool! Thanks for the comment

Love & Bass


----------



## epatsellis (May 29, 2008)

I'd use a silver reflector behind each bottle, long thin black flags to model the sides of the bottles better, and more light on the produce, less on the wine, get it to a slightly darker color, here's one I shot as a test for a client:





here's an overall view of the setup, for reference:






Notice how the black cards create a darker line, delineating the bottle contours.

erie


----------



## craig (May 29, 2008)

Thanks! I will give your setup a try.

)'(


----------



## epatsellis (May 29, 2008)

Craig,
you should pick up a copy of Light: Science and Magic, here's the link to amazon for it:
http://www.amazon.com/Light-Science...TF8&coliid=I2PMJ6JD8DUA6K&colid=3353IBABYDJPV


----------



## craig (May 29, 2008)

Thanks for the link.

)'(


----------

